# reloading problems and ?'s



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I have just started to reload and am having some difficultys. I reloaded some shells that worked good but the last ones I reloaded something isnt right. When I put them in the chamber of my gun and close the action they are tight or in other words it hard to close the action. I think they werent getting resized right am I on the right track? Can any one help me out here. If it is resizing any suggestions on what to change?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Shotgun? Handgun? Gauge? Caliber? More data necesary.


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

sorry 270 WSM once fired ammunition. using RCBS full length dies. the last one the casing was stuck in the die and I broke the die.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

You broke the DIE? Do you mean the de-capping pin?

Sounds like multiple issues to me, but they're all easy to fix.

I assume you set-up your FL sizing die per RCBS recommendations. Were the cases fired in your rifle originally? Do you have a bullet comparator or something similar to accurately measure the neck/shoulder junction relative to the case head? RCBS dies will sometimes push the shoulder back much farther than necessary when adjusted per their directions, resulting in at least partial case head separation in some cases.

Does an empty, resized case chamber with the same amount of bolt force as the loaded rounds you are having trouble with or does the bolt close with no effort?

As always, Burly is right. We still need more info.


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

Are you lubing the cases before you resize them? An unlubed or improperly lubed case is the most common cause to have a rim tear off leaving the case stuck in the die. It's easily removed with a stuck case remover.

As an aside, I don't like the spray on case lubes near as well as a rolling the cases on a lube pad, as the pad gives much more uniform coverage. I do use the spray stuff if I'm in a hurry, but every case I've ever had stick was when I used the stuff.

Second possible cause: Cases that are over max length. If you can't chamber a case or close the bolt, this is a probable cause for it. Start with a lot (ie a group, not "a whole bunch") of sized cases trimmed uniformly to min length. Depending on the caliber, check the length every 2-3 firings and trim back to min as needed.

BTW, I've found the RCBC X-Die, which is designed to keep cases at their min trim length, works like a charm. I have one in every avaliable caliber for the rifle calibers I load...

Another possible cause: Cases previously fired in a completely different make/model of rifle. I find this most often in belted magnums. Sometimes chamber dimensions/ throat lengths are different enough that cases fire formed first in different rifle simply won't fit in your's....


----------



## thorpebe (Oct 3, 2003)

I am sorry about not giving enough information I am just getting started with reloading so I appreciate all the help you guys have given me. I dont have a caliper to measure the cases which I will buying ASAP. I bought some casings that were once fired which not sure I will do again at least not from were I got them. I had used the rcbs lube and pad with the right amount of lub. Yes I broke the rod and the end above the rod is bent and threads are stripped. I have not tried to chamber a resized casing before putting the bullet in. Great advice I never thought to try this. I did set up the die to RCBS specifications. Most if not of the casings were not shot out of my gun. I have been learning alot thanks for the help. I great source of information for anyone else getting into reloading would be ammosmith on youtube he does a great job of explaining some of the different processes. When I first got into this I talked with and watch a guy make a couple of shells and he has the bare minimum for tools but I have found that you are better having things like the bullet puller, caliper, and case trimer. Again I would like to thank you guys for taking time and helping me out I really appreciate it. :beer:


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

I would invest in the following:

Find someone you know that reloads to run you through it the first go round. Or, buy a reloading manual, or ten, and read them, they usually have a very good section in the front on reloading and troubleshooting.

A stuck case remover - for those instances when you think you have enough lube, but you don't, and we all have done it. Then when you figure you have enough, you will have too much and get dents on the neck, just for fun. You will have to have a drill to use for most of them, drilling out a hole in the primer pocket, then tapping the hole, then screwing in the stuck case remover unit, which attaches to the priming ram, and backing the case out.

A decapping die - some like them, some don't, but I have yet to break a pin on a decapping die, and have broke many on a regular resizing die. All's that this die will do is deprime. Once deprimed, then lube and through the resizer die as normal. Basically a cheap investment to reduce wear and tear on the resizing die.

One Shot Case Lube - is the absolute best case lube I have ever used, in a spray can and a can lasts a long time. I actually put my cases in a bag, spray the one shot in the bag, and shake until I feel they are coated very lightly. I also lube and clean every die before using, every time. Lube first then wipe excess lube out and re-assemble. I almost never stick cases when I follow this procedure.

Once fired or not, the case, if lubed properly should not have stuck in the die, and I don't really know how it would have broke the depriming stem, except for trying to get the stuck case out with the wrong equipment. As far as resizing, unless super excessively long, which should take way more than one firing, length shouldn't have caused this either. Most stretching of the case is actually caused by resizing, not firing.

Whether they were fired out of your gun, full length resizing is designed to return the case to factory specs, so it doesn't matter if they were fired out of your gun or not. This really only matters if you get into neck sizing, which I wouldn't suggest for hunting ammo, only target ammo.


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Welcome to the world of reloading! I've been loading my own for over 40 years and am still learning. 
Let me echo the advice to get a reloading manual and read it (not all at once). 
You'll learn some interesting things about case lubrication. Why you need to watch oal (overall length), When to crimp, when not to.
How various bullets fly. How to use trajectory tablesm identify "hot" loads....and just a whole lot of neat stuff.
I load rifle, pistol and shotgun, and enjoy the benefits of all.
Good luck, and again welcome.
PS you can get some manuals at bargain prices at amazon.com or ebay. 
DO NOT EXPERIMENT AND INVENT YOUR OWN LOADS....shouting well intended.


----------

